# Best Black Eyeliner?



## serpentinequeen (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey all! I browsed a bit, I am sure this topic has been made before but I can't find it..in any case, here is what I want in black eyeliner: I want it to be soft enough to pigment my waterline, but not so soft that it looks like I have black undereye circles by the end of the day. I have tried a few, like Rimmel...so far I am happiest with H.I.P.'s but I haven't tried any actual brand products. Also, if there is a simple method to making the liner stay put (setting with a particular product or any kind of prep) that would be helpful too!


----------



## ~Angela~ (Dec 9, 2009)

I use Lancome Kohl and love love love it! A little pricey though but if you look around I'm sure you can find a great buy!


----------



## lolaB (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm a fan of BadGal Liner and Stila Kajal in Onyx. I set my liner with a black shadow and it stays put all day, even on my water line.


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 9, 2009)

The search for the perfect black liner is endless, isnt it? I use a combination of pencil liners, no joke, depending on the look. Good Ol' Cover Girl Brow &amp; Eye, Urban Decay 24/7, Styli Style 24, and Revlon Color Stay.

And then there are the gels and creams, oh gosh...


----------



## magosienne (Dec 9, 2009)

Lol, same here,i really like Bourjois eyepencils, and UD Zero. But i can't say i've already found my dream black khol.


----------



## rose white (Dec 9, 2009)

For waterline I have been happiest with sephora's flashy liner. I also have MUFE aqua eyes which is good too. I've used UD's 24/7 liners and they smudge too much for me.


----------



## Lucy (Dec 9, 2009)

i know you don't have it in the US, but the black barry m kohl liner is amaaazing. it stays on your water line and thought eventually it creeps off, it doesn't really go under your eye and make you panda-ish.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Dec 9, 2009)

For a gel liner, I swear by Wet N Wild cream liner in Black. It's cheap and works wonderfully!


----------



## serpentinequeen (Dec 9, 2009)

oh, thanks! I don't know why I didn't think of setting the eyeliner with a powder (like black eyeshadow) I just finished a stage makeup class, where we learned that setting with powder is what makes the makeup stay on! Thanks for the recommendations!

*edit* and thanks for linking me to the search!! lol!


----------



## jewele (Dec 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *janetsbreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For a gel liner, I swear by Wet N Wild cream liner in Black. It's cheap and works wonderfully! I use this also, it does not go anywhere!! This is the longest wearing eyeliner i have ever used. You can't get a smudged look with this but when it lasts all day long that doesn't matter. I just put powder over it to get that smokey look


----------



## lalalalila (Dec 10, 2009)

For the waterline, I use MAC Eye Kohl in Smolder and set it with any black pressed powder eyeshadow.


----------



## Amendria (Dec 10, 2009)

I have feline from MAC, and I love it. It doesn't smudge, or run. I love it, but I only has one


----------



## lalalalila (Dec 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Amendria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have feline from MAC, and I love it. It doesn't smudge, or run. I love it, but I only has one



I almost bought Feline but decided not to since I have Smolder...but now I'm kinda wishing I bought it. =(


----------



## Amendria (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh don't be sad, It's coming back on the 26th. You'll get another chance ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linaarena (Dec 11, 2009)

I second Stila eye pencil in Onyx....unbelievable for the waterline!


----------



## itstiffany (Dec 13, 2009)

i use wet n wild creme liner, mac kohl in ebony.

both are okay... im still on the search for a better liner


----------



## FoxxyDiva (Feb 16, 2010)

I tried Wet n Wild's creme liner and although it works great, it dries out really fast.


----------



## mksc (Feb 16, 2010)

i'm a huge fan of revlon colorstay.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 16, 2010)

After a life's quest on this issue I found that Almay Eyeliner in Black is the way to go. I've stuck with it since. Avons waterproof glimmerstick is pretty good, but I like Almay because I don't have to order it.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 16, 2010)

I use Wet N Wild Creme Liner or Maybellines EyeStudio Gel Liner


----------



## Udong (Feb 16, 2010)

I am using an eyeliner from the brand GOSH


----------



## xqwizet71 (Feb 19, 2010)

I was a HUGE fan of Urban Decay 24/7 until yesterday........I received the Laura Geller "Eye Rimz" that I ordered last week and let me tell you..... I'm in LOVE




You can use it as a powder or wet the brush (that comes with it) and you have the "perfect" smudgeproof, eyeliner that makes your peepers pop! I'm going to order another one just in case my daughter snatches this one and it's gone forever. Eye Rimz, hands down......


----------



## +melanie (Feb 22, 2010)

I currently have Revlon ColorStay in black. It's great. It stays pretty well, it does wear off a bit but I do use eyedrops a few times a day so when you take that into account it is really good.


----------



## iCandi (Feb 23, 2010)

what i use is my smudge brush and dip it in a bit of water and dabble it in my lancome "kitten heel" (black metallic e/s) and works perfect. i like wearing heavy black liner


----------



## badbadgirl (Feb 24, 2010)

I've searched high and low for a deep dark blackest black. When it comes to pencil liners, Feline is even darker than Smolder in my book. I just can't get it to stay on me with smudging, and smudging badly. If it didn't smudge I would never buy another black liner.

I've compared MUFE and UD Zero to Feline and they aren't as dark. My skintone is chocolate *smile*, so when a black liner pops on me, take it seriously.

Until I can figure out how to get Feline to stay, I use Prestige Total Intensity. It is *black* and it stays, on the lid and waterline.

Pencils : *MAC Feline &amp; Smolder* (And I'm not a MAC is the be all/end all girl either). I've tried UD Zero, and the MUFE liner- both brands I love. They are great but not as dark, I promise you. Neither is the Lancome liner. *Prestige Total Intensity liner* is a great alternative for an even better price.

When it somes to liquid liners, Lancome Laque is a dark, glossy black. Usually liquids have that shine until they dry, but the Lancome has a pretty dark shine to it. I layer it over my gel liner occasionally, and you know gel liners are super black.

The other super dark liquid liner I've tried came with Loreal Telescopic. It is a felt liner, and it is wicked black! I really miss it. MAC's Rapidblack liner and Chanel's liquid liner aren't as dark as the Lancome/Loreal ones.


----------



## FabulousDesign (Feb 24, 2010)

I have tried alot of liners in pencils, liquids gel etc including mac &amp; other high end brands and my personal fav 'go to' liner for daily wear is Illamasquas SOPHIA Black Pencil. Its gorgeous. Then 2nd I would go with MAC Black Fluidline.


----------



## Meridian (Feb 25, 2010)

My favorite black eyeliner is from Bobbi Brown called Graphite (black gel liner). It lasts a pretty long time.


----------



## Fade to Black (Feb 27, 2010)

Definitely MAC's fluid line in Black Track. With an angled brush you get perfect precision and the color stays put. I use it every day on my top lashes.


----------



## ooohgirlie (Feb 28, 2010)

My favorite is Urban Decay in zero... it's my love!


----------



## oolbogurl (Mar 1, 2010)

I am also still in search for liner that stays on my waterline... My eyes are pretty watery usually, so... For now, I'm trying Revlon Colorstay and I have to say, it's staying on my waterline better than other ones I've tried.... I've tried MAC fluid line.. but it tends to flake off my top lid, so I didn't try on my bottom waterline... I've also tried BB gel liner and few other pencils... I do set the liner with Sephora's black eyeshadow. But it still tends to go away for me, but Revlon is the one that lasted for me for now



I might just have to come to peace with having to touch up with the pencil... Revlon def. does not make me look like panda



I will use up this pencil first and then maybe try UD like others suggested here &gt;.&lt;


----------



## MrsSippy (Mar 1, 2010)

I really, really love Rimmels liquid liner but for a pencil I like Revlon. I have tried other drug store brands and they were either too soft or too hard and wouldn't even apply.

To make my liner last longer, I first apply my liquid liner then I use a slanted brush to apply black powder over the liner and it makes it last super long!


----------



## banapple (Mar 1, 2010)

right now I'm trying to finish up my Urban Decay 24/7 zero (love it). then I'll venture out into something new.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 1, 2010)

I always, always fall back onto my Maybelline's Expert Eyes Twin Brow and Eye Pencils


----------



## Doya G (Mar 2, 2010)

i've tried loads.

the one i find perfect and especially for waterline is from Inglot.

they have good eye gel liners. and lots of colors.


----------



## Babylicious (Mar 2, 2010)

I have been using Lakme waterproof eyeliner since years. It's great! At the end of the day even if all your makeup fades out... this stays put.


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *oolbogurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am also still in search for liner that stays on my waterline... My eyes are pretty watery usually, so... For now, I'm trying Revlon Colorstay and I have to say, it's staying on my waterline better than other ones I've tried.... I've tried MAC fluid line.. but it tends to flake off my top lid, so I didn't try on my bottom waterline... I've also tried BB gel liner and few other pencils... I do set the liner with Sephora's black eyeshadow. But it still tends to go away for me, but Revlon is the one that lasted for me for now



I might just have to come to peace with having to touch up with the pencil... Revlon def. does not make me look like panda



I will use up this pencil first and then maybe try UD like others suggested here &gt;.&lt; You should try the kohl liners by Gosh. They are specfically made for your waterline and from personal experience, they stay on. The price is quite reasonable as well compared to MAC and Urban Decay. 
For a really good liquid liner, I'd recommend Prestige. It's pretty much my staple item next to Fluidline.


----------



## mebs786 (Mar 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm a fan of BadGal Liner and Stila Kajal in Onyx. I set my liner with a black shadow and it stays put all day, even on my water line.



Lola do you set it with black shadow on your waterline too?? or just on the upper lash liner...?


----------

